# Nlp.



## psychedelia (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey all, could I recommend you all check out NLP.

After seeing numerous psychologists and trying numerous medications with no luck I gave up and started doing things my own way. This lead me down a dangerous path, but in the end it was all worth it.

I fell into a temporary psychosis (schizophrenia), for close to a week, it was the scariest experience of my life. Buddhists call psychosis 'hell', and rightly so. I was able to regain my sanity, through a sheer coincedence, which, through alot of research, I found out to be a form of NLP. From this experience, I then used my own form of NLP in order to overcome social anxiety, and also chronic depression, although it took alot of determination, training and practice.

NLP has been used to cure schizophrenics before, and I believe it is a breakthrough in mental disorder treatment, it has smashed the old scientific disciplines to peices.

I encourage you to investigate it because IME it is the road to recovery.


----------

